# EX Bereich



## Phil (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bauen eine Anlage, die mit Aceton spült, denke mal das man da gleich einen Ex Bereich definieren muss. Welche Vorschriften sind da zu beachten, wo kann ich mich da infomieren?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Einsatz von Ventilinseln und ET200 in Ex Bereichen?

Danke

Phil


----------



## HBL (5 Juni 2008)

Guten Abend Phil

Nachstehend einige Ausführungen zum Vorgehen im EX-Bereich:

*[FONT=Arial (W1)]Explosionsschutz elektrischer Ausrüstungen[/FONT]*


*Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG*


Im Anhang I der Maschinenrichtlinie ist bezüglich Explosionsschutz folgendes festgehalten:

*Punkt 1.5.7 Explosionsgefahr*


Die Maschine muss so konzipiert und gebaut sein, dass jegliche Explosionsgefahr, die von der Maschine selbst oder von Gasen, Flüssigkeiten, Stäuben, Dämpfen und anderen von der Maschine freigesetzten oder verwendeten Substanzen ausgeht, vermieden wird.

Hierzu hat der Hersteller Massnahmen zu treffen um
Ø eine gefährliche Konzentration der betreffenden Stoffe zu vermeiden,
Ø eine Zündung explosionsfähiger Atmosphäre zu vermeiden
Ø falls es dennoch zu einer Explosion kommen sollte, deren Auswirkungen auf die Umgebung auf ein ungefährliches Mass zu beschränken.

Dieselben Massnahmen sind zu treffen, wenn die Maschine vom Hersteller für den Einsatz in explosionsfähiger Atmosphäre vorgesehen ist.

Die zu diesen Maschinen gehörenden elektrischen Betriebsmittel müssen hinsichtlich der Explosionsgefahr den geltenden Einzelrichtlinien entsprechen.

Dieses Beispiel zeigt sehr deutlich, dass bereits die Maschinenrichtlinie sehr klare Voraussetzungen schafft. Da heisst, dass die Betriebsmittel für die entsprechenden Zonen einzusetzen sind, selbst wenn der Kunde meint, es sei nicht nötig.



*Explosionsschutz-Richtlinie*


Richtlinie 94/9/EG nach Art. 95 (auch ATEX 95, vormals ATEX 100a genannt) des EU-Vertrages.

Diese Richtlinie enthält grundlegende Anforderungen für die Gestaltung und Konstruktion (oder Herstellung) von Produkten.



*Arbeitsschutz-Richtlinie*


Richtlinie 89/391/EWG nach Art. 137 (auch ATEX 137, vormals ATEX 118a genannt) des EU-Vertrages.

Diese Richtlinie enthält wesentliche Forderungen an den Arbeitgeber. Der Arbeitgeber wird verpflichtet, Bereiche, in denen explosionsfähige Atmosphären vorhanden sein können, in Zonen einzuteilen.



Auf Grund vorstehender Ausführungen, geht hervor, dass zuerst eine Zoneneinteilung nach EX-Gefahren durch den Betreiber zu erstellen ist.

Auf Grund dieser Zoneneinteilung können dann die entsprechenden Betriebsmittel ausgewählt werden.
Diese Betriebsmittel müssen aber für die einzelnen Zonen zertifiziert sein.


Schöner Abend und Gruss

Hans


----------



## Phil (6 Juni 2008)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo,

danke für die Antowort,
so werde ich auch vorgehen, lade mir den SIexperten der Firma ein und der soll die Zonen einteilen.


----------

